# Phal : leaf problem



## OrchidIsa (Jan 18, 2014)

What's that?? Appeared a few days ago





(please, don't mind my hand this time )


----------



## abax (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't know what it is, but I'd give the medium a good drench of
Cleary's 3336 just in case...then see if the damage stops or spreads.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks abax. I did it this morning. I have 2 other phals that are showing some similar problems... I treated all of them.

Thanks for the advice. Now, fingers crossed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 19, 2014)

It almost looks like something is chewing on them.


----------



## abax (Jan 19, 2014)

Maybe the Cleary's will leave a bad taste for such chewers. If that doesn't work, I'd hit
the plants with Orthene...definitely baaaad taste. Sometimes you just have to take
your best shots and hope the situation improves.


----------

